# CA Finish Applicator



## JBCustomPens (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Doesn't it always seem like everyone uses a paper towel for a CA finish applicator? Why is that? I was wondering if someone else noticed that too. What happens if you use a plastic bag to apply? Would it make a better/ worse finish? Thanks for the info!


----------



## papaturner (Dec 7, 2009)

Gregg, I don`t have a clue about everyone else but for me I`ve tried about everything and seem to have better control on the amount of CA that goes on the blank and it seems to be much smoother when I use a paper towel.
However one must take in account that I am far from there with my finishing.:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 7, 2009)

JBCustomPens said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Doesn't it always seem like everyone uses a paper towel for a CA finish applicator? Why is that? I was wondering if someone else noticed that too. What happens if you use a plastic bag to apply? Would it make a better/ worse finish? Thanks for the info!



Most people use paper towel; several use the little plastic parts baggies from pen parts; a few user rubber/nitrile gloves (my preferred method), and a few use flexible flat plastic applicators.

There was a thread just recently that dealt with paper towels. The conclusion was that the kind, brand or quality of PT affected the outcome greatly. I did a search for that thread but there were so many returns that it would have taken me too much time to find.

On the plastic applicators, I made my own to use at times. Mine were about 3/4 inch wide by about 2 inches long. They were/are about 1/2 mm thick or about 1/32 or less, very flexible.

I generally use PT for applying thin and then use the rubber glove for medium or thick CA. On occasion I will use the flat applicators for thick. Choice of applicators is a personal preference, but having experience with two or three are a great benefit for different situations and CAs.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 7, 2009)

I use paper towel for thin CA because it is the only way to control it, BUT for thick CA I wax paper folded up to about the width of my finger. I lay a small bead of CA across the wax paper and I apply it with my right hand from left to right on one blank at a time. I hold the wax paper at a slight angle  with the left side touching the blank first, as I move toward the right I roll the paper until it is flat at the other end of the blank. As you move the paper you should see what I would call a wave move across the blank, the CA does not stick to the wax paper. Most of the time I then mist it with accelerator and allow it to air dry. I do about 4 or 5 coats then wet sand. This is what work for me at this time, I am always trying something new.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 7, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Most people use paper towel; several use the little plastic parts baggies from pen parts; a few user rubber/nitrile gloves (my preferred method), and a few use flexible flat plastic applicators.
> 
> Hank, please educate me on these rubber/nitrile gloves. What are they, where do you get them? I'm assuming they are not the common vinyl gloves you can pick up at CVS.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 7, 2009)

Bobalu said:


> leehljp said:
> 
> 
> > Most people use paper towel; several use the little plastic parts baggies from pen parts; a few user rubber/nitrile gloves (my preferred method), and a few use flexible flat plastic applicators.
> ...


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 8, 2009)

Check Russ Fairfields web site. He uses something called dress batting held together with masking tape.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 8, 2009)

Whatever you use make sure if it sticks to the blank it won't pull your hand into the lathe.


----------



## Billman (Dec 8, 2009)

As mentioned above, I am one of the ones that uses the plastic parts bags from our pen kits.

I found that I use much less CA over all and get a thicker coat since the CA does not absorb into the applicator like it does when using a paper towel.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use Delrin strips for tight grained woods and wax paper for oily woods and 600 grit sandpaper for very open grained woods . Each has it's merits but all accomplish the mission .


----------



## el_d (Dec 8, 2009)

I have had the best luck using my finger with med ca.........


----------



## leehljp (Dec 8, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> I use Delrin strips for tight grained woods and wax paper for oily woods and 600 grit sandpaper for very open grained woods . Each has it's merits but all accomplish the mission .



Delrin Strips, THAT is what I was trying to think of! Too much Japanese for me!  Sometimes, the right words just don't come to me!

I also have some UHMW tape that I used with some thin but dense foam padding. That did well too! The UHMW tape is almost as slick as delrin strips on one side.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I use wax paper and about 3 or 4 drops of thin CA.  About an inch square, lightly spread the CA until even...then chuck it in the trash.  It doesn't stick to the CA and I can build up several layers smoothly and quickly.  This is what I have settled on, but the temps is getting kind of low, so I may not be doing much CA for a while...


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 8, 2009)

I used wax paper when I started and was using medium CA.
I now use thin and thin melts plastic bags and goes thru the wax paper I use.
So paper towels it is now, but I fold the paper towel with a piece of wax paper in the middle and I still use a small plastic bag to cover the tip of my finger and I have gloves on.
Alton (greenmntguy) once said he thinks alot of people have trouble with CA because they may not be using enough CA.  I don't have that problem.  The tip got clogged and instead of sticking a pin in to clear it I cut it back.  That was a bad idea.  I don't get drops anymore.  I get a stream.  I use pleanty tho so no more worries about not having enough on the blank.


----------



## intillzah (Dec 10, 2009)

I use white coffee filters, no left behind lint, and they are cheap enough...


----------

